# No mail



## Necsus

Hello!
Lately I do not always receive e-mail about a new post in a thread to which I'm registered, a malfunction?
Thanks.


----------



## Etcetera

It happens from time to time.


----------



## Hakro

It happens to me too.

First I thought it was about how recently I had made a post. But no - I got e-mail for threads I had participated a thousand years ago but not for the threads I answered yesterday.

But isn't it easy to check your threads every day?


----------



## Necsus

Hakro said:
			
		

> It happens to me too.
> But isn't it easy to check your threads every day?


I didn't think it was necessary, since there is this notification service  by e-mail...


----------



## Etcetera

Yes, Necsus, but when you follow a link to a thread, you can always have a look at the forum and see if there are new replies in other threads too.


----------



## Necsus

Yes, I agree, and now I'll do it, since I know that it's possible I don't receive e-mail about new posts as I thought...


----------



## Hakro

On the other hand, I'm not very happy receiving e-mail about threads where I have made a post a hundred years ago and I'm not interested anymore.


----------



## Etcetera

But you can always unsubsribe!


----------



## Necsus

From this afternoon I'm not receiving notifications, again..!


----------



## Necsus

Lately I'm not receiving all the notifications, again...!


----------



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

I don't know what might be happening. I'll check to see if emails are getting rejected and bouncing back to me.

One question: is this new from a week ago when I upgraded to vB 3.8.0?


----------



## Necsus

Hmm... it could be... but it seems to me that it is a previous hitch.


----------



## TimLA

I just wanted to alert the mods and Mike to a minor point.

I was/am subscribed to THIS thread, and the last post to the thread was
21 Jan 2009 at 3:49 AM (PST)

I just received a "You are subscribed..." email
26 Jan 2009 at 1:30:17 AM (PST).

The tardiness of the email doesn't matter to me, I don't like the email notifications -
(I never subscribe, I didn't this time, and I will "unsubscribe" from this one).

I just present this to the group to perhaps determine if there are "gremlins" that need to be purged from the system.


----------



## Necsus

It seems it works properly again, now...


----------



## Necsus

It's happening again...


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao Necsus,

Let's see if you get notification of this post I'm submitting. 

Laura

PS : PM sent as well.


----------



## Necsus

Grazie, Laura.
Stavolta in realtà erano finiti tutti tra gli spam (che io ovviamente non controllo, l'ho fatto solo dietro tuo pungolo) dal 24 aprile in poi...
Non so quale sia stata la causa, se è cambiato qualcosa nel contenuto delle mail di WRF o nel mio server di posta, comunque adesso dovrei aver risolto. 
Thanks again.

PS: dovrei...


----------

